# Manual de servicios de giradiscos Technics SL-Q3



## alvarezha (Mar 22, 2017)

Alguien tiene el manual de service de la giradiscos Technics SL-Q3?, que me lo pueda pasar.
Gracias


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 22, 2017)

La verdad colegas, es pago, y esta dificil de conseguir . Justamente en un foro angloparlante subieron esta imagen.







el lugar, que a lo mejor puedes inscribirte y tratar de pedirselo
https://www.vinylengine.com/turntable_forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=72916


Aca, en este otro foro, esta vez de habla castellana algo más hay.

https://www.hispasonic.com/foros/problemas-pitch-technics/435715

y aclara de otro hilo que también se trato parte de lo mismo

https://www.hispasonic.com/foros/technics-empujones/270175

Y bueno, que le vamos a hacer, es mejor que nada


----------



## alvarezha (Mar 24, 2017)

Desde ya muchas gracias. La verdad es que esta muy dificil encontrar ese manual, justamente por eso acudi al foro. Gracias nuevamente


----------

